# St Poo breeders in Montana?



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Raena said:


> Does any one know anything about stpoo breeders in Montana?


I went to PCA to see if there where in clubs in MT but there are not any. It says there are two neighboring states with clubs Contact both clubs and see if they know any breeders in your area.

The Columbia Poodle Club 

www.columbiapoodleclub.org
President: Kelly Wagoner
(360) 636-2141 
4456 Independence Ln
Longview, WA 986323
Secretary: Lauri Taylor
Rescue: Arelene Derr 
[email protected]
(503) 761-3500
Breeder Referral: Jin Wagner
[email protected]
(360) 636-2141 


Breeder 
Patricia Forsyth
[email protected]
(503) 621-9601
Standard


WA 

Puget Sound Poodle Club

www.pugetsoundpoodleclub.org
President: Dana Plonkey
[email protected] 
(425) 743-1601
13710 Manor Way
Lynnwood, WA 98037-1929
Vice President: 
Debra Ferguson Jones
(206) 612-2381
PO Box 146
Renton, WA 98057
Secretary: Christine Dallas
[email protected]
(360) 832-3747
36313 84th Ave. E.
Eatonville, WA 98328
Treasurer: Ernest Dallas
[email protected]
(360) 832-3747
Breeder Referral: Christine Dallas
Rescue: Cathy Carruthers
[email protected] 
(360) 791-8961
Board: Nancy House (206) 854-2767
Lynn McKee (360) 653-3419
Claudia Hegdahl (206) 322-0446
Susan Kevin (206) 236-1986
Candace Hume (425) 280-4552

Panorama Poodle Club of Mt. Spokane 

President: Tony Singleton
[email protected]
(509) 292-2323
15611 E. Laurel Rd.
Spokane, WA 99009
Secretary: Carolyn Hartill [email protected]
(509) 935-8468
PO Box 437
Chewelah, WA 99109
Rescue: Nina Mauther
(509) 926-5883
Breeder Referral: 
Rhonda Singleton
(509) 292-2323


Here are some shows in MT ( I know they have passed ) But you can also contact these kennel clubs and ask for assistance on finding a poodle breeder in MT 

http://www.akc.org/events/search/index.cfm?action=results


----------



## Raena (Sep 20, 2009)

*Thanks!*

Thank you for the show info, there is an agility trial this next weekend, i think we're going to go for the day!! Never been to an akc sanctioned show. . . this is going to be fun!


----------



## smugglerscove (Sep 9, 2016)

Montana breeders - Hawk Valley Standard Poodles. They have web site and Facebook page. I think they are the real deal and please don't tell me differently as that is where my pup is coming from! Had very long conversation with breeder (hours). She obviously loves her dogs and invests a lot of time and expense in their rearing - lots of testing, good relationship with vet, etc. I feel assured that I am getting a very gentle, laid back (for a poodle!) standard, who will not be too hard on my older dog. I trust her judgement.


----------

